# FOMOS Show 2011 - Big pics...



## paphioboy (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all. Just attended my local society show.. I'll let the pics do the talking.. 

Best plant of show: An ENORMOUS plant of Paraphalaenopsis labukensis with reportedly 12 spikes!!!










Reserve best plant: Paph Julius (rothschildianum x lowii) - This hybrid may be common in the States, but is not seen here... I've been looking for one all this while...













Oncidiums section:









Dendrobiums:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2011)

THanx for posting!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 18, 2011)

Cattleya section:

A cute yellow mini:












Catt. aclandiae, a rare sight in this country:












Catt. maxima, another rare sight:









The huge orange thing in front is Renanopsis Lena Rowold, one of the best hybrids involving Vandopsis (Renanthera storiei x Vandopsis lissochiloides) - this one is a flowering top cutting, I'm sure the original piece must be several meters high:




More dends (antelope type):


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 19, 2011)

Paphs section - a mix of things (stonei, what looks like Shireen and Transvaal), a couple of complexes), but notably a large specimen of mastersianum and fowliei or barbatum (behind):












A rare desert-growing Eulophia species (can't recall the name) with large furrowed pseudobulbs... The spike is 3 meters tall..!! Liparis lacerata and ionopsis utriculariodes are in the background...


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool pics, thanks!!! Esp. like the catt. species, and that very, very long Eulophia bloom!!!! Jean


----------



## tim (Jan 19, 2011)

wow - mastersianum with 4 spikes...never thought I'd see a plant of that species so large or so well-grown


----------



## tenman (Jan 19, 2011)

Great show! Did you happen to get the name of the large brown and yellow oncidium?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 19, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Cattleya section:



What is the name of that fetching little fellow on the right? Looks something between a Lc Magic Bell "New Trick" and a nodosa.

Cool Paphs! I so much want a mastersianum and a Julius!


----------



## emydura (Jan 19, 2011)

Strange time for a show. But the number and quality of the flowers proves it was worth while.

That masterianum is pretty amazing. So is the Julius although it doesn't seem to be staked well. Or maybe the flowers are starting to go.

David


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry guys, I didn't get the names. The exhibition area was cordoned off and the labels were not displayed prominently. 

David, we have flowers the whole year around here..   Yes, a few flowers on the Julius were starting to fade, but its still amazing...


----------



## Shiva (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for showing.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice! I really like the dendrobiums!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 19, 2011)

:drool::drool: What a show!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Brian Monk (Jan 19, 2011)

That "cute yellow mini" appears to be a concolor yellow Why Not, and if it is it is fantastic! There are only two clones of Why Not that I know of that are yellow. One is a aberrant plant from a meristemming mutation, the other is teh result of a sib cross that was made in Hawaii.


----------



## troy (Mar 16, 2017)

Great show!!! Old post


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 17, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 17, 2017)

An excellent show and excellent pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 17, 2017)

thanks for the great pics.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 17, 2017)

That pink C maxima is lovely.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice thread from 2011!


----------



## abax (Mar 17, 2017)

That Paraphal. knocked me out!!!!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 18, 2017)

abax said:


> That Paraphal. knocked me out!!!!!!



Me too. Incredible.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 21, 2017)

Do you remember what that mastersianum was potted in????


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2017)

6 years ago, he probably doesn't remember going! oke:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 21, 2017)

> 6 years ago, he probably doesn't remember going!



I know but I had to ask. I have never seen one like that! Not even close!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 23, 2017)

I do remember.. oke: All those large specimens were grown by the same person. His mix contains mainly fern root, mixed in with some stone, pumice, leca, charcoal. I think I have posted photos from visiting his place sometime last year.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 23, 2017)

Here you go:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39904&highlight=cameron


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 23, 2017)

> I do remember.. All those large specimens were grown by the same person. His mix contains mainly fern root, mixed in with some stone, pumice, leca, charcoal. I think I have posted photos from visiting his place sometime last year.



:clap:


----------

